# Rim Profiles?



## Boris (Aug 24, 2011)

Next question: It's time to educate myself about what type of wheels are correct for what bike and what years. Does anyone know where I can find a comparative chart with rim profiles? I'm mainly interested in balloon tire bikes.


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 25, 2011)

That would be a great reference tool, maybe we can compile one. There is no "standard drop center rim", there are subtle differences.


----------



## chitown (Aug 25, 2011)

I've got this one:

View attachment 25810

From the Island Supply catalog. Uploaded by another member a while ago.


----------



## Boris (Aug 25, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about. THANK YOU!!!
If anyone can help putting the years and the bikes the following rim styles would be appropriate to, that would be FANTASTIC. I know Fatbike should be able to help with identifying Colson rims (yes, I'm putting you on the spot).
1) Straight Side Balloon Rim
2) Beaded Edge Balloon Rim
3) Hooked Bead Rim
4) Drop Center Clincher
And if anyone wants to Identify the other ones that I haven't listed from chitown's post, knock yourself out.


----------



## chitown (Aug 26, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> If anyone can help putting the years and the bikes the following rim styles would be appropriate to, that would be FANTASTIC.




That is quite a big list you are asking for. Each brand used pretty much all of those styles at one point or another and depending on the level of customization... the more deluxe it is means different components, including rims, years, models, distributors... getting dizzy just thinking about compiling a list to match bike to rim type. However, most catalogs will have rim type listed so there is some hope.

One thing to note the "straight side balloon" rims are often referred to as "triple step" rims.


----------



## Boris (Aug 26, 2011)

You're right, that would be pretty complex. I guess I'm going about this the wrong way, Sorry, I go off on these huge completionist jags. I just need to take one bike at a time and try not to be so overwhelmed by all the things I don't know. Let me start here, what would be the last year for triple step rims? Although, I still wouldn't mind if folks cared to share any tidbits they may have regarding old rims. See, there I go again!


----------



## fatbike (Aug 26, 2011)

*triple drop rims with a straight edged bead.*

Typically the years were 35-36 but I'm sure still being used on lesser models there after. I may have this wrong.


----------

